# Charlottes Helmet?



## Flibble (8 August 2012)

Anyone know what make it is I assume I am allowed to ask?
It looked very smart and didn't deter from the overall picture.


----------



## combat_claire (8 August 2012)

It's one of these apparently

http://www.charlesowen.co.uk/gb/products/ayr8+leather+look

http://www.charlesowen.com/us/blog/...e+trend+in+the+charles+owen+leather+look+ayr8


----------



## Flibble (8 August 2012)

Thank you


----------



## lyndsayberesford (10 August 2012)

i have contacted charles owen today as would love one of these customised like charlottes with the white and red binding on! they do them as special order through your own local charles owen stockist! ill be ordering one of these as a treat to myself


----------

